# casket plans



## shake man (Mar 16, 2011)

hello everyone, I'm the shake man, and I'm a newbie! i have been on other forums before but not this one, perhaps someone can help me , i am trying to find plans for a casket, I have to build two of them, and they look pretty simple . does anyone know where i can get some free plans? most all the sites i have seen want from $35 to $135 for the plans, which seems to me quite 
pricey for a simple box

thanks in advance
shake man


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Not exactly free plans, but this video might help.

YouTube - ht make a pine box coffin

Mike


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

You could always try copying some of these. Isn't just the Ghanahans doing it these days!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

shake man said:


> hello everyone, I'm the shake man, and I'm a newbie! i have been on other forums before but not this one, perhaps someone can help me , i am trying to find plans for a casket, I have to build two of them, and they look pretty simple . does anyone know where i can get some free plans? most all the sites i have seen want from $35 to $135 for the plans, which seems to me quite
> pricey for a simple box
> 
> thanks in advance
> shake man


G’day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I've thought of making my own coffin. I may do it in a few years, if someone hasn't already put me in one. I'm going to be cremated, so it won't have to be fancy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

" I'm going to be cremated " me too, 5 gal's. of gas and a match in the backyard should get the job done. 

======


----------

